# Anyone else in the first trimester and miserable?



## slylives (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello,

I am 7 weeks into my first pregnancy and feeling just dreadful. The only way I can describe it is like having a mild hangover - nauseous, upset tummy, tired, just feeling "off." I almost wish that I could just be sick and get over it, but I am never sick, just nauseous.

Is this ever going to end? I am starting to be concerned that I will be in that minority of women who feel this way all the way through. How did/does everyone else feel?


----------



## jerawo (Jan 28, 2003)

Yeah, I feel the same way. I wasn't this miserable with #1, but did have some of the same symptoms. The ended right around 12/13 weeks, and I'm hopeful they will this time too.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Yea, I had that too, although nowhere near as bad as I did with Phoenix and my surviving dd. It started at about 6 weeks, got better at about 9, and now that I'm 10 weeks, it's totally gone and I don't even need my ginger tea any more.

My ginger tea worked wonders on the nausea. What I did was grate about 1 or 2 teaspoons of fresh ginger root (from the produce section), brew it up like tea, add a squirt of lime juice and a dab of maple syrup, and drink it as often as I needed.

I wish I had known about that with Phoenix. I felt so awful with her that I literally did nothing but sleep and crawl on my hands and knees up the stairs from my sleping spot to the bathroom to puke. I don't remember being able to keep anything down except for green salad and this dressing I made with yogurt and bleu cheese (which we now know is not safe to eat during pregnancy). I lost so much weight during the first trimester that I weighed as much they day she was born ad I did the day she was conceived.

But it did not last past the 10th or 12th week. It's highly unlikely that yours will either, it just feels like forever when you're in the midst of it.


----------



## cherubess (Oct 14, 2004)

I felt exactly the same way and throw in fatigue.

I was working when pregnant with DS and I had to conduct training. One way I got through the gag reflex was to put on a smile which funnily enough I got from watching CSI and it worked. With DS I only felt sick in the mornings.

With this pregnancy I felt sick all day and all night and add heartburn to it as well with a tantrum throwing toddler.

If I was hungry I felt sick, if I ate too much I felt sick, heck I felt sick even when I ate just enough.

I was lucky enough that about 14 weeks along the M/S ebbed away.

Hold on there, I hope that you are lucky enough as well that the M/S goes away in the 2nd trimester or earlier for you.


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

Yup, totally miserable too. The nausea started at about 5 wks. I'm 7 wks now and just hoping it ends early. I was mildly nauseous with my first pregnancy but it didn't start until 8 wks and was completely gone by 12 wks. It's no fun chasing a 2 yo around like this.


----------



## mf_colon (Oct 6, 2006)

The first trimester was the worst for me too. I had constant nausea and sleepiness plus I had a high sensitivity to smells. I think this is the case with most pregnant women.

It got much better after the fourth month and pretty much through the rest of my pregnancy. The only other time I was bothered was during my last two weeks (I was overdue)- I got swollen feet and really BAD Carpal's in my left hand.

Hang in there mama, it will get better!


----------



## kkeris (Oct 15, 2005)

Me!







: With my DD (who is turning 3), it started from 6 weeks and my goodness it was BAD. I threw up more than 10 times a day (I'm serious) and had to have a bag in my hand ALL the time. When I ate, I puked, when I didnt, I puked, there was no winning or feeling better, all I could do was to alternate between laying down and crawling to the sink/toilet.

Now I am 7 weeks with my DC2, and my MS kicked in from week 5! It seemed to be getting a little worse these few days and I really hoping it wont get even worse. I am a sahm to my high-energy DD and I dont have help, so I cannot afford to even take a much needed nap on some days.







So far I am nauseous pretty much throughout the whole day but not enough to actually throw up for real yet. Even so, its enough to make me feel quite miserable on some days. I am keeping my fingers crossed tight.


----------



## kateal05 (Jul 21, 2007)

In answer to your question- YES!!! Just this morning I could be heard yelling in the bathroom "I HATE THIS!!!" I'm almost 10wks with #2 and the MS started just days after I found out (week 5) and hasn't let up since! I'm constantly exhausted and nauseas no matter what I do. If I start to feel a teeny bit hungry, I eat two Saltine crackers and immediately feel as though I just had my 8th serving of Thanksgiving dinner, causing me to mentally calculate just how far I am currently sitting from the nearest toilet! Eating is an exercise in masochism, but I keep doing it because I know the little one needs the nutrients. Some days I've momentarily considered inducing vomiting just for that few seconds of relief, but knowing how bad that is for my teeth and the little one has kept me from acting on the urge. I am COUNTING on this ending like the last one (around 13wks), or I don't know how I'm going to manage it. I just keep thanking God that I'm not like some of my friends and pp who have actually visited the toilet several times a day (one was even hospitalized). That reminder helps me push on. Hang in there! You're not alone!


----------



## CandiceCan (Jul 12, 2005)

Amen, I feel like poo too. I am just about 10 wks and feel very green a lot. Though it is sporadic too, some days are really good days, actually thought it was due to the progesterone supplement i was taking only to discover I was badly mistaken. Other days are not so good some, some times of day are better then ever and i even have energy. You should see my house, it has literally fallen down around my ears. My mom comes over and cleans it up and my husband cleans it up but there is something about not being able to do it myself that drives me crazy. I am very glad though not to be throwing up all the time like some of the mamas. Whew, that i really bad and miserable.

has anyone had luck with b6? We have a DO friend who said that will help if i take 50 mg 4 times a day but so far I can't really tell a difference, nothing is magic at this point. With my son I was sick until 15 weeks, gee, just 5 more to go!!!

Hang in there you aren't alone.


----------



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm with you, 7 weeks and completely miserable. I can barely eat or drink anything, going up the stairs makes me dizzy and queasy, and I'm exhausted all the time. I've already lost a couple of pounds, and I wasn't that heavy to begin with. I'm not throwing up, but I almost feel like it would be better if I could, you know?

At least The Husband is pretty miserable too (I'm a Miss Cranky Pants lately), so I'm not alone.







:


----------



## alphaomega2213 (Feb 11, 2006)

almost out but yes....


----------



## Alyssaosbo (Jul 23, 2014)

*1 st trimester very miserable*

Hi , I'm pregnant with my second child as well. I'm nauseous almost every day ( I was with my first too) no vomiting really just feel sick all day, very tired. Also I keep getting really bad migraines literally every other day. I take Tylenol but it doesn't really help, I almost feel like wearing sunglasses in the house so I don't have to hide in a dark room and wait for it yo go away  lemon water helps me with nausea, well usually (


----------



## mrsbonjangles (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm more stressed than miserable. I hate the thought of having a miscarriage; which I guess makes me miserable. I somehow am one of the lucky ones who is in her third pregnancy and never really experienced morning sickness; alas I an only 5 weeks and it could hit me any day knock on wood!


----------



## ChristineAnn (Sep 2, 2014)

You aren't alone, hopefully it will subside for you. I'm in my 3rd pregnancy and feel so miserable. I sadly dealt with severe nausea & vomitting with both of my previous pregnancies up until delivery. I almost feel the worst I've ever felt but it's been 7 years since I was last pregnant so I may just not remember ha! I'm hoping to get lucky and get relief in my 2nd trimester this time. Good luck!


----------



## Palaytiasdreams (Sep 7, 2014)

Fifth pregnancy here and not any better than the four. I'm also 45 with a very active three year old who demands attention.

Noises and smells bother me as well and I am constantly brushing my teeth after I eat. The one thing I find funny is Dr. Pepper seems to help. I hardly drink it (I HATED the taste of it before I was pregnant) but when I do I seem to feel a bit better.

I thought I was further along (13-14 wks) and this was going to be over soon. Nope, seven weeks tomorrow and just beginning.


----------

